# Synchro iPad / iPhone / MBA



## Benjamin875 (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiant et je cherche toujours une façon de bien "travailler" et je pense passer au 0 papier.
Je prends mes cours sur Pages sur MAC. Synchro sur iPad et iPhone avec l'appli.

Ca serait plus pour faire les fiches que j'aimerai quelques chose des plus esthétique : evernote ?
Je viens de voir evernote peek qui a l'air vraiment pas mal aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2012)

donc ta question est?


----------



## Benjamin875 (18 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas été très clair.
Autant pour la prise de cours brut j'utilise Pages, pas de soucis.

Je recherche plus une solution pour faire des fiches, depuis mon MAC mais qui seraient ensuite lisibles sur un iPad et si possible sur un iPhone.

Et aussi les app indispensables pour un étudiant sur iPad (j'ai découvert Evernote peek qui a l'air très ludique pour les révisions)


----------

